# Filtered / Bottled Water?



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

I've recently bought a Gaggia Baby machine and the instructions suggest that you should use filtered or bottled water to avoid limescale build up.

Just wondering if anyone does this, or considers that it is necessary? I've always used water straight from the tap in the past.

My water is quite soft anyway, so I think it probably doesn't matter too much.

Regards

Andy


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

You may well have answered your own question, Andy. If your water is soft enough, and tastes OK, then you can use it straight from the tap. Where I live the water is very hard, and I run it through a Brita filter jug before use.

As long as you de-scale regularly, there should be no problem in using your tap water. If you use bottled water you need to exercise some care, because it actually may be harder than your tap water!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> As long as you de-scale regularly, there should be no problem in using your tap water. If you use bottled water you need to exercise some care, because it actually may be harder than your tap water!


Any recommendations for bottled water that works well in espresso machines?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

From my tests Volvic works best - and is also recommended by others for its hardness and minerality

I advocate using a Brita filter for normal tap water on home machines

Descaling still required, just at less frequent intervals


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Using hard water, I descale my Gaggia monthly. Is that about right?

And how often would you recommend if I used Brita filtered water?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds about right.

8-12 weeks using Brita, but I'd still do it monthly to keep it running well


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

+1 Using Brita filter. Why risk your machine since limescale seems to be a fairly common cause of machine faults?


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have used a Brita filter for years with no problems. I think you get a smoother crema and a cleaner taste as well. Our water is very hard (I live on Merseyside)& certainly smells of chlorine straight from the cold tap!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a Rancilio Silvia and I use a water filter inside the water tank.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I live in a very soft water area I had to descale after 6 months as the machine ceased working, I was even more ignorant back then, I now use a Brita filter and descale about every 8 to 10 weeks with no further problems

Gaz


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

I use a Brita filter


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

I use Tesco's own brand bottled water which is sourced in Cumbria, where the water is naturally soft. Just by looking at the composition table you can see how little calcium and magnesium it contains.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

I live in a hard water area as well and was thinking about using mineral water.

What about water softened through a domestic water softener? This tends not to be recommended for drinking or steam irons so I have my doubts about coffee machines? How about water boiled in a kettle? I do not think this actually reduces hardness.

So Brita may be the way to go for me I guess


----------

